# New Comer and Looking for a job



## sweetredrose

Dear All, I am new comer in OZ, Indonesian, just married last Feb 2010 with local Australian and got my PR last June. 2010. I am 53 , have worked in Dubai for the last 3 years then moved to OZ. I worked in Airlines Company Dubai as an Admin Officer and Aircraft Purchasing Officer. I have been trying to find a job and it is very hard, most of the company asking about my local experience. I applied to Seek, Career one etc . Even i am willing to be a volunteer, any type of work I will accept but it has been 6 month i havent got any job. I registered to Center Link too as a job seeker , they cant help. Is it because of my age? Do you have any idea what should i do? Thank you so much for your consideration and time.Really this forum is so useful.


----------



## Skydancer

Hi Sweetredrose,

Welcome to the forum and to Australia! Well, six months is a long time. Job availability varies according to which area you are living in. Are you in a city or small country town?

You say that you would like to try volunteering but have been unsuccesful in finding a volunteer job. There are hundreds of organisations, including charities that are always grateful to have helpers. Have a look at one of the many websites - Centrelink can also put you in touch with volunteer orgs - and take your pick!!

http://www.volunteering.com.au/become_a_volunteer/volunteer_in_Australia.asp

It can help you with regaining confidence as well as being a great way to network and get into the workforce. Looks good on your resume too.

Wishing you all the best. By the way, 53 is NOT considered old anymore these days .


----------



## sweetredrose

Dear Skydancer, 

Thanks alot for helping me with this website, I will try again and do my best. Anyway I live in Ellenbrook , 1 hour from the city of Perth. 

Best regards, 
Sweetredrose


----------



## Wanderer

sweetredrose said:


> Dear All, I am new comer in OZ, Indonesian, just married last Feb 2010 with local Australian and got my PR last June. 2010. I am 53 , have worked in Dubai for the last 3 years then moved to OZ. I worked in Airlines Company Dubai as an Admin Officer and Aircraft Purchasing Officer. I have been trying to find a job and it is very hard, most of the company asking about my local experience. I applied to Seek, Career one etc . Even i am willing to be a volunteer, any type of work I will accept but it has been 6 month i havent got any job. I registered to Center Link too as a job seeker , they cant help. Is it because of my age? Do you have any idea what should i do? Thank you so much for your consideration and time.Really this forum is so useful.


Unfortunately sweetedrose, Age does have a lot to do with who employers may choose to employ even though it will never be admitted openly and governments spruik about the value of experienced employees _[ and that comes from an older skilled experienced in Australian industries Australian ]_ and then what all newer immigrants will have working against them is that employers would ideally have a younger person with Australian workplace experiences.

But there are a number of areas I'd suggest you start looking at:
. Though sites like Seek/Career1 may be of limited value, there are some of those sites that have Resume preparation guides and so if you have not already developed a good resume I would work on that.
. Someone was asking about english language lessons on another post and you may not need that as your written english is very good but the reason why I mention it is that if you have a look @ Citizenship & Living in Australia and I think it may have been in the english section that there were links to all sorts of other community services, so some reading there that may help.
. Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board is a site associated with regional seasonal work but you'll also find many job links.
In one way you are posiibly luckier being over in WA for it is the engine room of Australia for the moment with all the resources projects driving what is often referred to as our two speed economy, the slower speed being on the east coast.
I saw a guy from the WALGA receNtly claiming how WA local government had many employment opportunities and having a look myself a while back at Welcome - WALGA the association itself had admin vacancies listed but they also have all the local government councils listed so checking with a few in your area might be an idea.

If you still strike out, maybe you need to be looking outside the square some and say:
. with Australia/Indonesian government/commercial ties probably always going to be there to one extent or another, you may want to consider getting qualified as an interpreter/translator
. Aussies love Asian food and though that includes Indian, Thai, Chinese. Vietnam, Malay, I've never noticed too many Indonesian restaurants about and though getting one going is a big challenge, perhaps you could find a few more Indonesian/Australians to collectively look at possibilities.
One thing for sure, the Brits love their curries courtesy of many Indians emigrating there and Perth/WA is popular with Brits hanging out for a good curry and so maybe you can develop Indonesian Curries to suit their taste buds!


----------



## sweetredrose

Dear Wanderer, 

I really appreciate your response to my question, actually I only need casual or part time job to keep myself busy. Hubby doesnt want me work full time. 

Again thank you so much. No one is too old to learn isn't ?

Best regards, 
Sweetredrose


----------



## aus1234

*Hi there*

There is one more thread" looking for job in Melbourne?" in same forum in below 4-5 threads of yours. The owner of that thread is looking for job seekers, you can try contacting the person (chris) , he have some vacancies in his company. 
May be this can help you finding some work.

Regards


----------



## sweetredrose

Thanks Aus 1234, I have checked and Chris is in Melrb and I am in Perth very far...but again thanks for your concern. I will never give up...


----------



## sweetredrose

Dear Aus1234, I live in Perth and I have checked that Chris is in Merlb. Thank you.



aus1234 said:


> There is one more thread" looking for job in Melbourne?" in same forum in below 4-5 threads of yours. The owner of that thread is looking for job seekers, you can try contacting the person (chris) , he have some vacancies in his company.
> May be this can help you finding some work.
> 
> Regards


----------



## jerichos

wow people here are friendly


----------



## sweetredrose

Thank you Nepo, I will never give up to find a job, I want to be useful resident for my new country Australia. I already sent email to DEEWA and told them about my problem.

Again thank you.



nepoliandgreat said:


> hello,
> its all happening due to your age,but no need to worry it is also going to be a plus point for you as usually it happens that most of companies require experienced and dynamic person like you .I can suggest you to put your all bright sides experiences,in a very good arranged manner for that you can refer a site "bestsampleresume" include a cover letter to your resume to make it more impressive ,hope you will get the result
> with best wishes


----------



## sweetredrose

Thank you and I will try to apply ...



mixu6343 said:


> my shops are opening soon,. i will post my job recruitment here!!


----------



## sweetredrose

Hi Marie,

Thanks a lot for your kind attention. Could you pls explain to me what kind of job should I do? Is it like a surveyor ?



Albatross said:


> Hi Sweetredrose,
> 
> My company is looking for women your age to do part time missions from time to time in Perth.
> It's Brand Auditor position and you only need to like shopping and be attentive to details.
> If you are interested let me know! 0488577749
> 
> Thanks and Good luck!
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> Marie


----------



## amberjoe

There are lot of job opportunities always think positive.


----------



## sweetredrose

Hi Marrie, 

I understand what you mean, I did it in Dubai before ( Mc Donald) , I will call you later thank you


----------



## alvin19

hi guys, i love this forum everybody is great and willing to help one another in giving response and information.. i guess this was a good opportunity for others who wanted to have some part time job regardless with their ages.. if there's a will there's a way to find a job nowadays specially for us who never give up in pertaining their goals...


----------



## sweetredrose

Thank you so much, I really appreciate your support.



nepoliandgreat said:


> hello,
> its all happening due to your age,but no need to worry it is also going to be a plus point for you as usually it happens that most of companies require experienced and dynamic person like you .I can suggest you to put your all bright sides experiences,in a very good arranged manner for that you can refer a site "bestsampleresume" include a cover letter to your resume to make it more impressive ,hope you will get the result
> with best wishes


----------



## bluewinter

dear sweetredrose,

have you found a job? I have been browsing through this forum and thread, and am very overwhelmed with all the helpful responses they have provided you. I will be starting a thread for my concern, and I hope I could also get helpful responses from the members of this forum, and find a job in Australia too.

ICL


----------



## sweetredrose

Hi Bluewinter,

I study at TAFE now , but part time only and just got letter from one or a very famous job agency to come on 18th Feb for interview.
I will take vacation to Indonesia on 25th of April for 30 days, so for the time being i only focus to my study.

Thank you and dont give up , wish you all the best.



bluewinter said:


> dear sweetredrose,
> 
> have you found a job? I have been browsing through this forum and thread, and am very overwhelmed with all the helpful responses they have provided you. I will be starting a thread for my concern, and I hope I could also get helpful responses from the members of this forum, and find a job in Australia too.
> 
> ICL


----------



## bluewinter

Sweetredrose,

That's good news. Thanks for the update. I'm keeping my fingers crossed this time...still looking for a chance to be there in Australia soon.

Enjoy your stay there!

Regards,
ICL


----------



## sweetredrose

Hi,

I thought you are here. Where are you now if you dont mind?

Koala



bluewinter said:


> Sweetredrose,
> 
> That's good news. Thanks for the update. I'm keeping my fingers crossed this time...still looking for a chance to be there in Australia soon.
> 
> Enjoy your stay there!
> 
> Regards,
> ICL


----------



## bluewinter

sweetredrose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought you are here. Where are you now if you dont mind?
> 
> Koala


I'm in the Philippines. I have cousins in NZ inviting me for vacation, but I was aiming for a work visa in either Australia or NZ. Please pray for me.

ICL


----------



## sweetredrose

Comostaka pok? My husband's cousin married with Philipino too. I have a lot of friends in Phil when I worked in Dubai.

Sure I will pray for you. Salamat pok..



bluewinter said:


> I'm in the Philippines. I have cousins in NZ inviting me for vacation, but I was aiming for a work visa in either Australia or NZ. Please pray for me.
> 
> ICL


----------



## bluewinter

sweetredrose said:


> Comostaka pok? My husband's cousin married with Philipino too. I have a lot of friends in Phil when I worked in Dubai.
> 
> Sure I will pray for you. Salamat pok..


You're so sweet and kind  thank you po. God bless you.


----------



## sweetredrose

How are you ?


----------



## bouba

sweetredrose said:


> How are you ?


Dear SweetredRose,

Have you got a job?


----------



## sweetredrose

Hi bouba,

I continue my study, not looking for a job right now. May be next year ..

Thanks,



bouba said:


> Dear SweetredRose,
> 
> Have you got a job?


----------



## monty singh

sweetredrose said:


> Hi bouba,
> 
> I continue my study, not looking for a job right now. May be next year ..
> 
> Thanks,


hii h r u 
i just finished study now seaching for job in australia 
i m in india and want work visa of aus ,,,


----------

